# final word as of this point in time on Tivo copy protection workaround



## rajmhar (Feb 10, 2012)

My question is straight foward.

As of this point in time, where are we on the issue of finding a crack/hack/workaround to the following: transferring Tivo Premiere or Tivo HD XL copy-protected recordings from the Tivo to the computer?

Has anybody ever made progress on this issue?

What makes it so hard?

Thank you very much for your expert advice.


----------



## rajmhar (Feb 10, 2012)

I just found this. Will this transfer copy protected recordings? There seems to be some kind of "decrypt" option. Is that it?

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

No kmttg will not transfer copy protected programs from the tivo to your computer. The decrypt option will change the it from a tivo to mpg mpg4 plus some others but will not decrypt copy protected programs.


----------



## rajmhar (Feb 10, 2012)

Then how do I do it?


----------



## rajmhar (Feb 10, 2012)

Ya, I figured out decrpyt was referring to decoding. sorry my bad


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

rajmhar said:


> Then how do I do it?


You can't. So far no one has reported that the Premiere has been hacked.

I'm not sure about the TivoHD XL.

On older Tivos, it takes a hardware modification to ignore the copy protection scheme.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

You probably know this, but just in case. You can record copy-protected content from the TiVo to a DVD recorder and then on to your PC. Obviously, it is in SD, but I have done a lot of that and the quality can be quite good.



rajmhar said:


> My question is straight foward.
> 
> As of this point in time, where are we on the issue of finding a crack/hack/workaround to the following: transferring Tivo Premiere or Tivo HD XL copy-protected recordings from the Tivo to the computer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Even if you hack your TiVo to bypass encryption it only applies to future recordings. Everything that is on your TiVo is already encrypted and can not be decrypted. The reason no one has cracked the encryption scheme is because the TiVo uses a hardware encryption chip, not a software based solution, so there is no easy way to crack it.

Dan


----------



## rajmhar (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks everybody for your replies.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

rajmhar said:


> thanks everybody for your replies.


TivoHD +prom mod + hack = your answer for future recordings but for ones you already have you are SOL. Yes it's been done for awhile now. It's a lot of work but if you want it it can be done. TiVo premiere is still locked down though.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

You can hack your HD and transfer shows from the HD to the Premiere (I think), but the Premiere can't be hacked so any CC shows can't be copied from it. Hacking an HD/S3 is not just a one time mod. Not like sending if off, having it modified and forgetting about it. Updates require mini-hacks to be re-applied, but not sure they're still sending updates to the S3/HDs. Not done it myself, but I think that's the gist. It looked like more work than I wanted to put into it.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

scole250 said:


> You can hack your HD and transfer shows from the HD to the Premiere (I think), but the Premiere can't be hacked so any CC shows can't be copied from it. Hacking an HD/S3 is not just a one time mod. Not like sending if off, having it modified and forgetting about it. Updates require mini-hacks to be re-applied, but not sure they're still sending updates to the S3/HDs. Not done it myself, but I think that's the gist. It looked like more work than I wanted to put into it.


Same here. I did it to the old HDtivo from directv but that didn't require the prom mod which can be sent off to have done. The hacking and updating is a whole lot of work though and just not worth it to me now.


----------



## Davedude (May 26, 2012)

rajmhar said:


> Then how do I do it?


Here is one method - Hauppauge 1212 HD-PVR High Definition Personal Video Recorder. link = see amazon.com (can't post a link yet)

Makes a very nice copy in HD using component video out. One problem, your PC must be < 15 feet from your Tivo / Hauppauge 1212, connected via USB.

Good Luck.
Dave


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

UCLABB said:


> You probably know this, but just in case. You can record copy-protected content from the TiVo to a DVD recorder and then on to your PC. Obviously, it is in SD, but I have done a lot of that and the quality can be quite good.


Though in this case, if you're using legitimate recorders, they follow the copyright signals (Macrovision?) too. e.g. I couldn't record things like HBO shows to my DVD recorder, and still run into things that are 'copy once' (e.g. the current reality show on TNT, The Escape or whatever it's called.. I record it to my other device to watch it faster than realtime).


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I've never had a problem with my Magnavox or Panny recorders. I've recorded from every premium channel as well as just about every other cable channel. Never a problem. I have recorded off the composite outs and I have recorded off the HDMI out via a HDMI to composite converter. Both work 100% of the time. Does your cable system do something that mine doesn't perhaps?



mattack said:


> Though in this case, if you're using legitimate recorders, they follow the copyright signals (Macrovision?) too. e.g. I couldn't record things like HBO shows to my DVD recorder, and still run into things that are 'copy once' (e.g. the current reality show on TNT, The Escape or whatever it's called.. I record it to my other device to watch it faster than realtime).


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

rajmhar said:


> My question is straight foward.
> 
> As of this point in time, where are we on the issue of finding a crack/hack/workaround to the following: transferring Tivo Premiere or Tivo HD XL copy-protected recordings from the Tivo to the computer?
> 
> ...


It's a very time consuming tedious process and not very cheap. At least $200 in cost.

However, you can get a HDMI video capture card, and a 1x2 HDMI splitter that removes the HDCP signal. Not all splitters do this, some do some do not. They don't advirtise themselves one way or the other. The way you find out is by reading user reviews.

Once you have done this. Then you can record your copy protected shows to your computer via the capture card. Keep in mind though that this is real time transfer. So a 1 hour show would take 1 hour to transfer.

The advantage to this method over analog captures via component or other cables is that you can maintain full 1080i and DD5.1 sound. Some capture cards will even capture the CC stream and save it as CC or subtitle txt.

Tgc


----------

